# For those with a Fluval FX6



## BRC

I am converting a 75 Gallon (bottom drilled, with overflow) to freshwater...Although it is overkill, I like what I have been reading about the FX6...Can someone tell me if they think their hose bracket(s) that goes over the rear of the tank would expand enough to accommodate the lip of a hood lid as well as the tank..Approx 3"...?? if not, does anyone see any issues connecting to the pvc thru the bulkheads with gate valves from underneath...??


----------



## jrman83

Do you already have the FX6? If your tank is drilled I would recommend you go with a sump or a wet/dry. An FX6 will never match what you can do with a sump or wet/dry.


----------



## BRC

jrman83 said:


> Do you already have the FX6? If your tank is drilled I would recommend you go with a sump or a wet/dry. An FX6 will never match what you can do with a sump or wet/dry.


 I have a wet/dry (x2 actually) ...One is working fine in another 100g marine tank...The one I am converting I would like to go to canister and completely eliminate the noise...Just need to know if the hose bracket will break if expanded too much or is the pump to powerful for connections via bulkhead(s)...*Conf*


----------



## Buerkletucson

BRC said:


> I have a wet/dry (x2 actually) ...One is working fine in another 100g marine tank...The one I am converting I would like to go to canister and completely eliminate the noise...Just need to know if the hose bracket will break if expanded too much or is the pump to powerful for connections via bulkhead(s)...*Conf*


Hello.....
I have an FX6 on a 150G FW that is all plumbed using PVC piping and supply/return bulkheads. Nothing over the back of the tank. 
Only tubing is about 12" from the filter to PVC connection. 
Works like a champ....no issues at all. 

I love the FX6....so quiet and powerful. You can't get the quality of mechanical or chemical filtration out of a wet/dry that you can with a canister, that forces it through the media. 

I sold my wet/dry as I hated all the noise and poor mechanical/chemical filtration. 

Did I mention the FX6 is quiet?


----------



## BRC

Buerkletucson said:


> Hello.....
> I have an FX6 on a 150G FW that is all plumbed using PVC piping and supply/return bulkheads. Nothing over the back of the tank.
> Only tubing is about 12" from the filter to PVC connection.
> Works like a champ....no issues at all.
> 
> I love the FX6....so quiet and powerful. You can't get the quality of mechanical or chemical filtration out of a wet/dry that you can with a canister, that forces it through the media.
> 
> I sold my wet/dry as I hated all the noise and poor mechanical/chemical filtration.
> 
> Did I mention the FX6 is quiet?


 Ok, just one more question and ya off the hook.. :fish5: Is your overflow still in place using this setup..??


----------



## Buerkletucson

BRC said:


> Ok, just one more question and ya off the hook.. :fish5: Is your overflow still in place using this setup..??


Never had an overflow on my new custom 150 gallon..........
Had it drilled for supply & return bulkheads only as I knew I no longer wanted to go with a wet/dry filter. 

The supply I used the FX6 intake screen as it's a nice huge monster that fit perfect on a 1" PVC stub attached to the bulkhead.......I also have a T-fitting so I could attach a surface skimmer also. 

The return is plumbed through the opposite side bulkhead and I ran black 1" PVC to the surface return.


----------



## BRC

Buerkletucson said:


> Never had an overflow on my new custom 150 gallon..........
> Had it drilled for supply & return bulkheads only as I knew I no longer wanted to go with a wet/dry filter.
> 
> The supply I used the FX6 intake screen as it's a nice huge monster that fit perfect on a 1" PVC stub attached to the bulkhead.......I also have a T-fitting so I could attach a surface skimmer also.
> 
> The return is plumbed through the opposite side bulkhead and I ran black 1" PVC to the surface return.



Roger that...I purchased the FX6 today, and it fits fine, thanks for the pixs and measurements..

Now I was all set to hook it up to the bulkheads when I saw the overflow (which you dont have) apparently has a quicker evaporation rate then the rest of the tank, which causes the waterfall and NOISE...Youtube video...75 gallon Fresh water Aquarium with Fluval fx5 canister filter connected on a built in overflow tank - YouTube , now Im back to square one...(But have a nice canister filter !!) If I can remove it in place I would...The tank is full....but fishless...


----------



## Buerkletucson

BRC said:


> Roger that...I purchased the FX6 today, and it fits fine, thanks for the pixs and measurements..
> 
> Now I was all set to hook it up to the bulkheads when I saw the overflow (which you dont have) apparently has a quicker evaporation rate then the rest of the tank, which causes the waterfall and NOISE...Youtube video...75 gallon Fresh water Aquarium with Fluval fx5 canister filter connected on a built in overflow tank - YouTube , now Im back to square one...(But have a nice canister filter !!) If I can remove it in place I would...The tank is full....but fishless...


Yea, I don't think an overflow with a canister would work very well.
Drain the tank and use a razor blade to cut out the overflow. *w3

I love the FX6 and would go the extra effort but that's just me.


----------



## BRC

Buerkletucson said:


> Yea, I don't think an overflow with a canister would work very well.
> Drain the tank and use a razor blade to cut out the overflow. *w3
> 
> I love the FX6 and would go the extra effort but that's just me.


 I just may do that so I can use the bulkheads in the bottom...I can alway drain half and cut it down half way, bit will probably drain it...! You have been a great deal of help and inspiration, thanks !!!


----------



## Buerkletucson

BRC said:


> I just may do that so I can use the bulkheads in the bottom...I can alway drain half and cut it down half way, bit will probably drain it...! You have been a great deal of help and inspiration, thanks !!!



*h/b

No problem.....Joined to have fun, learn something, and hopefully help some members. 

Good luck....


----------



## BRC

Buerkletucson said:


> Yea, I don't think an overflow with a canister would work very well.
> Drain the tank and use a razor blade to cut out the overflow. *w3
> 
> I love the FX6 and would go the extra effort but that's just me.


Done !! Was expecting a bit more flow from the FX6 but it sure is quiet..Which is what we were after...!!


----------



## Buerkletucson

BRC said:


> Done !! Was expecting a bit more flow from the FX6 but it sure is quiet..Which is what we were after...!!


Way cool...... *w3


----------

